# Mr.berlin



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering if mark has set a date yet. Thanks


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Would also like to know.


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

mr berlin will be sat nov 1st 8-4. bonner rd ramp.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I was told the other day it was Sunday October 19 8 to 4 anybody have marks number


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

November 1st 8-4. mark told me to post it


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok ill b there thanks


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

What's the entry fee?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme, don't you hate that lake?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL Lunker ..... I don't hate it ..... I just struggle on it. Although even Milton has been a struggle this year. I definitely have some paybacks to dole out on the area lakes, come next year.

Good lord....... I sound like a Browns fan ....... wait till next year. lol


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Mark said 25.00 a head entry.


----------

